# Has anyone tried transactional analysis?



## griff (Apr 18, 2008)

I know it's seen as a bit old-fashioned now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone tried*

I have some books on it, it did not seem particularly good. It looks at the mechanics of communication, but you cant apply mechanics if anxiety stops you. Overcoming the psychology of anxiety has nothing to do with aquiring social skill - even though it FEELS like "if only I was a smooth and wonderful communicator, I would not have SA". In fact its chicken and egg - having SA is what stops you being a good communicator.

Take it from someone who owns 65 titles just on social skills and has attended a multitude of seminars and experienced no benefit


----------



## griff (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone tried*

Sorry to hear you got no benefit - major kudos for getting out there and trying tho. Hope things are going well for you currently.

TA isn't really about social skills - you could Google it to get an idea of what it's about.

I'm not very good at explaining it but the system might help someone. I find it useful.
From what I understand of TA it analyses the 3 parts that make up everyone - 'Parent', 'Adult' and 'Child'.

The 'Adult' needs to be in control or the 'Parent' or 'Child' parts of the pyche take over/conflict - with bad results. From what I gather, phobias, fears etc come from the 'Child'. If the 'Adult' isn't around (decommissioned 'Adult') the fears completely take over. The CBT idea of reprogramming thought patterns woud be seen as getting the 'Adult' back in charge of your life in the TA system.

Thomas A Harris's - 'I'm OK you're Ok' is the classic TA starter book.
Eric Berne wrote some great books on this including 'Games people play'

Sorry if I'm rambling on - hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ekamown (Feb 21, 2013)

TA is quite useful for someone with critical parent.


----------

